# Railroad Café - Santa Clarita,CA



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Unfortunately I can't make the 1hr drive to Intelligentsia on Sunset Drive very often. Thankfully, a new independent coffee shop opened not too long ago in Santa Clarita called the Railroad Cafe - conveniently located next to the Newhall Metrolink station. I found this coffee shop one morning when I was waiting for the train at an ungodly hour (4:30am). Seeing the "Open" sign from across the street was like a mirage. Living in the L.A. vicinity for over a year now has taught me to keep my expect&#8230;

More...


----------

